# LPs



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Does anyone still produce LPs? Last night, I was playing some of my old LPs and thinking how much better they sound than CDs. I don't know about anyone else but, to me, LPs have a far better, more mellow, tone than CDs. So, just got to wondering if anyone was producing them any more.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Are you, by any chance, an older (older than, say, 20-30 years) person? I think it must be nostalgy. I don't want to be rude or anything, but I've read quite a few articles on this and they all state that CDs have a better sound quality (despite breaking down noticibly faster) than vinyl records. It's just that older people are used to the sound LPs produce (the background noise and such).


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> Are you, by any chance, an older (older than, say, 20-30 years) person? I think it must be nostalgy. I don't want to be rude or anything, but I've read quite a few articles on this and they all state that CDs have a better sound quality (despite breaking down noticibly faster) than vinyl records. It's just that older people are used to the sound LPs produce (the background noise and such).


Yes, a lot of nostalgia but I have heard others say the sound quality is better on LPs. so, it isn't just my notion. Anyway, I got to wondering if anyone did produce them any more. After all, they are making newer and better record players. Why not the records to go with them? And, a lot of them play longer than many CDs.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i have students in their 20s & younger who prefer the lp sound. yes, hazel, lps are still produced.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

David, please tell me who produces them. Or, where I might find them in what shops. Thank you.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Hazel,

I presume you're referring to classical music only?

Like you, I find vinyl LPs are warmer and richer than CDs. That is the nature of analogue material, no matter its limitations. Everyone who visits and hears my LP player finds the same. Here's my LP player:










There is a modern movement with a marked digital arrogance based on ignorance and superiority, which believes that vinyl LPs should be inferior, and tries to back up its fatuous claims with pseudo-science. Digital CD formats are great compromises; however its sound quality is very different from LPs. Although I listen to way more CDs than LPs, the quality of LP recordings/perssings are my preference.

If you listen to indie music; or specialist contemporary music - blues or jazz - you are more likely to get a vinyl pressing. Fans of Marissa Nadler; PJ Harvey; Black Rebel Motorcycle Club; U2 etc, see their LP vinyl record prices shoot into stratospheric collectors' prices. Otherwise, Madeleine Peyroux, loads of jazz and blues music come out in vinyl:

http://www.soundstagedirect.com/blue-note-vinyl-reissue.shtml

In contrast, digital formats like MP3 players see their resale value return at 0% on average. We see a similar relationship in art, where hand-crafted analogue works, fetch millions for a hand-painting or photograph, and peanuts for a digital fractal image.

https://www.auralexploits.com/

are one of the largest contemporary stockists.

A lot of indies choose limited pressings (circa 500-1000). That makes it financially feasible for small groups/bands. As to which labels - it depends on which kind of music you're after.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

With my CDs, it is mostly classical although I do have a few favourite singers that I like. With my LPs, I have a variety. I used to have many more but I've shared out some of them - deliberately. Everything from classical to The Boston Pops and Peter, Paul and Mary. Even some LPs with the authors reading their poetry. That is something to hear. Robert Frost. Carl Sandburg. Even two people reading Poems and Songs of Middle Earth.

Oh, too many to talk about. Lots of piano as I like the piano. Van Cliburn. I wonder what happened to him. The same as many artists, of course. Christmas carols. I have yet to hear a CD recording of Christmas carols that had the same rich tone. Many sound tinny.

I must find some way to know who, when, where, what are being pressed into the old vinyls. Yesterday I read about someome trying to make LPs on plastic. It didn't work.

Thanks for writing. So good to find others who appreciate "real" music. I'll leave you with a smile. I had a cat who hated flute music. She'd run for the hills when I put on flute music. The high pitch, perhaps. This was mainly Native American flute music and I'm sure you know that tone.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

There are new LP's sold in cd shops here in Sydney - but as Head case says, it's not classical music but contemporary stuff. New EP's are still being produced (& still played on radio!)...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

In case you don´t know, *Testament Records* is one of the leading still-producing-classical-LPs labels. The prices are usually steep, but I guess the mint pressing condition is of importance, if you are focusing a lot on the audio quality. The Testament repertoire is very much that of the old UK taste as presented in earlier reviews in Gramophone etc., whereas for lesser known repertoire and artists you´d have to go second-hand mainly; in practically every capital in Europe I´ve come across, classical second-hand LP buying is possible for very, very low prices, whereas good shops dealing with such items are rare in smaller towns.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you. I have taken note of Testament Records.


----------

